# Out of School Child Care In Crete?



## MichelleSp (Oct 14, 2014)

..does it exist?

Chances are i will be heading over with my 8 year old daughter, and will probably be working full time, year round.
Is anyone aware of any out of hours child care, clubs etc that exist. Preferably in Heraklion or surrounding areas.

I have seen many people looking for au pairs, is this generally what people do there for child care?

Many Thanks in advance!

MSP.


----------

